# One more Brass & Coco Combo Duck Call



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I was going to checker my first call like this and decided i would rather just make another.. This is solid Brass insert and Brass sleeved Cocobolo 3 panel checkered call. I used BLO for the finish.. It is tuned open water and it rings!!


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very Nice. The checkering look great.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW just WOW


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I had a conversation today about your calls and the last Brass combo you turned. Real works of art. They are in a class of their own. Beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your kindness!!!


----------



## Cowbird93 (Sep 28, 2012)

That's amazing work man absolutely a piece of art I would love to get one from you just name the price


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Impressive as always


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Really, Really, REALLY Nice!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

True work of art, Mate...thumbs up


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Again Guys!!!!


----------

